
Ask HN: Worlds most efficient JavaScript compiler? - cpr
With Typescript making serious headway these years, I&#x27;m wondering why someone doesn&#x27;t use its type inferencing&#x2F;checking as a front-end to a high-performance JS engine like V8?<p>Clearly, it&#x27;s a lot of work, but the hard part is done, and the strong typing information provided by Typescript could be used to produce (JIT) highly optimized machine code at runtime.
======
the247er
Have a look at svelte

